# Adding images to existing catalog



## dwcon166 (Aug 10, 2009)

How do I add additional images to an existing LR catalog? Ex. I have a catalog entitled Yosemite-2''9 with images in it. I take more images of Yosemite and want to add those to that catalog.


----------



## erro (Aug 10, 2009)

Well.. that's kind of the whole point of LR... to add images to a catalog. How did you get your images into the catalog in the first place?

To answer your question: Just click the import-button. Or maybe even simpler: just drag-and-drop the files/folders into LR.


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi dwcon166! Welcome to the forums!

Robert's observations are correct. The simplest way is to open the catalog and in the Library module press the IMPORT button.

If, perhaps, you are talking about a Collection in an already existing catalog (a lot of people mix these up) then you can simply drag the images and drop them on the collection you want them in.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Aug 11, 2009)

[quote author=dwcon166 link=topic=75'3.msg51355#msg51355 date=1249943156]
How do I add additional images to an existing LR catalog? Ex. I have a catalog entitled Yosemite-2''9 with images in it. I take more images of Yosemite and want to add those to that catalog.
[/quote]
Welcome to the forums dwcon!

Looking at your post, I think that you may be very well interested into The Starter Kit ...


----------

